# Poetic Social Mission



## ruinexplorer (Oct 1, 2009)

Cirque du Soleil founder, Guy Laliberte, launched into space on a mission to the international space station. From there, he plans on bringing awareness to the need for clean water throughout the world. Here's an article about the launch and here's an article about his One Drop Foundation. On October 9th, there will be the big presentation on national tv with support from U2, Ladysmith Black Mambazo, Peter Gabriel, Al Gore, and many other others. 

It takes an artist to pull something like this off. I just hope that they told him that he can't do firebreathing up there (Guy was a firebreather before he started Cirque).


----------



## goodguy (Oct 2, 2009)

ruinexplorer said:


> Cirque du Soleil founder, Guy Laliberte, launched into space on a mission to the international space station. From there, he plans on bringing awareness to the need for clean water throughout the world. Here's an article about the launch and here's an article about his One Drop Foundation. On October 9th, there will be the big presentation on national tv with support from U2, Ladysmith Black Mambazo, Peter Gabriel, Al Gore, and many other others.
> 
> It takes an artist to pull something like this off. I just hope that they told him that he can't do firebreathing up there (Guy was a firebreather before he started Cirque).


_
explains why cirque tickets are so %##[email protected]**! expensive, doesn't it_


----------



## sk8rsdad (Oct 2, 2009)

Scouts Canada is doing a radio hookup with the ISS tomorrow afternoon from my venue, ostensibly to talk with Dr. Robert Thirsk but Messieur Laliberte might join in, being Canadian and all. I will be up on the roof tonight setting up the tracking antenna.

It's a small world after all.


----------



## jwl868 (Oct 2, 2009)

If you want to wave as he goes by, check this website for when/if you can see the Shuttle and ISS from your location.

Human Space Flight (HSF) - Realtime Data

It's kinda neat to watch the ISS pop into view then fade away. When you know where to look you can't miss it, usually as bright as Jupiter or Saturn.

Joe


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 2, 2009)

I have used that site. It's especially cool when the shuttle is trailing the ISS. Last night I was watching the docking on the Nasa channel since it happened shortly after I got off work. Unfortunately I'm on a new medication that I take at bedtime so I only got as far as the actual docking and then promptly fell asleep. I'm sure somewhere on youtube or the like will have the entry video.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Oct 3, 2009)

We had a great time talking to the ISS. 350 Beavers, Cubs, Scouts, & Venturers got to listen in while 20 of their friends had a Q&A with Bob Thirsk, Guy Laliberte and one other astronaut whose name I didn't catch, I think it was one of the Russian cosmonauts.

I would have liked to have asked if Guy figured out a way to juggle in zero-G.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Oct 8, 2009)

I watched one of those sessions (don't know if it's the one you referred). The difficult thing is understanding q&a due to the echo. Well, tomorrow is the big event. In Las Vegas, there are several places where you can watch it, including part of the Freemont Street experience.


----------

